# Can I put a shower door on a fiberglass tub/shower combo?



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

I have a tub/shower fiberglass unit by lasco - I am wondering if I will be able to put a tub door on it instead of the curtain... the thing is, the corners where tub and shower wall meet are a little rounded and there is a seam where the shower wall attaches to the tubwall.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You could install a sliding door that hangs from a track, but a hinged glass door isn't an option on a fiberglass tub enclosure. The fiberglass unit isn't strong enough to support the kind of weight that is involved in a hinged glass door.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The rounded corners will be an issue as the vertical and horizontal pieces need to be sealed against the surface to prevent leaks. You might be looking into a custom frame that will match your profile.
Ron


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

possibly the manufacturer has a door that fits your model correctly


----------

